# Lead Paint



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you have small children?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Only way to know would be to test it. Not all oil base paint from the late 60s was lead based was. The odds are it was painted over with non lead paint at some point. The windows along with the other wood work are normally painted with the same paint.

The dangers of lead paint are breathing the sanded dust and ingestion [think small kids]


----------



## tribe fan (Dec 5, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> Do you have small children?


Yep. A newborn.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Personally, I would walk away. Children do so many unexpected things - your post reminded me of the sight of my little sister teething on the rim of the Chinese black lacquer hi-fi stereo cabinet ( she chewed thru all layers of paint) and the day I was driving through an area of mansions and found a baby crawling in the gutter. When I took him up the very long gravel driveway, the mother said he had been in the backyard!

You never know just what they will do until they do it.

Congratulations, by the way.


----------



## tribe fan (Dec 5, 2014)

So you think I should avoid any home that may have lead based paint? I’ve been starting to think the same thing since doing more research. Im actually becoming more aggravated with my realtor for even suggesting we waive a lead inspection let alone having us sign the paperwork… Honestly, it’s my own fault for not doing the research beforehand. At this point we’d only be out our earnest money at worst.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm no expert, just in healthcare.


----------



## KantWinThemAll (11 mo ago)

tribe fan said:


> So you think I should avoid any home that may have lead based paint? I’ve been starting to think the same thing since doing more research. Im actually becoming more aggravated with my realtor for even suggesting we waive a lead inspection let alone having us sign the paperwork… Honestly, it’s my own fault for not doing the research beforehand. At this point we’d only be out our earnest money at worst.


 Most homes built after 1978 are safe. You can purchase a 3m lead check test at your local ace hardware or home depot for about $8.00. Test it yourself. There are a lot of options for lead abatement or capsulation. Lead is mostly unsafe for small children. Having a small child I would suggest getting a test. 
If you really like this house its not worth throwing the whole deal away lead is not a death sentence but it will cost money to deal with. Lead is mostly only dangerous if ingested or inhaled, simply being near it wont cause much harm.
Given the age of the house you are probably due for new windows anyways, maybe get a quote from a local window company, they can replace the windows and remove the lead. They have to follow certain EPA rules to deal with lead so they can have the lead removed and your house clean and safe in no time.


----------



## tribe fan (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks a lot for this. I think we’re going to insist on the lead test and just bite the bullet and have all the windows replaced before we even move in.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> Personally, I would walk away. Children do so many unexpected things - your post reminded me of the sight of my little sister teething on the rim of the Chinese black lacquer hi-fi stereo cabinet ( she chewed thru all layers of paint) and the day I was driving through an area of mansions and found a baby crawling in the gutter. When I took him up the very long gravel driveway, the mother said he had been in the backyard!
> 
> You never know just what they will do until they do it.
> 
> Congratulations, by the way.


I know I'd certainly be concerned about children gnawing on the widow sashes and trim ! 
😆


----------



## tribe fan (Dec 5, 2014)

I mean, families must be confronted with my same situation everyday. What do they do??


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

They hire a good contractor that is careful and clean following the rules set down for that type of work. Being educated on the process is a get big help on any fears you may have. It is nothing to be afraid of unless you a unprofessional hack doing the job.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

tribe fan said:


> I mean, families must be confronted with my same situation everyday. What do they do??



If the substrate is solid, encapsulate it by painting over it. Exterior and interior, as needed. 
That's all there is to it to follow the guidelines.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

Quite a bit more involved than that when replacing windows. Or any RRP work. 

EPA web site on the matter. Renovation, Repair and Painting Program: Contractors | US EPA


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

tribe fan said:


> I mean, families must be confronted with my same situation everyday. What do they do??





Thom Paine said:


> If the substrate is solid, encapsulate it by painting over it. Exterior and interior, as needed.
> That's all there is to it to follow the guidelines.


...and don't let your kids chew on the window sills long enough to get through the paint you put on.

Actually, the more common source of kids getting in contact with lead was old vinyl miniblinds, but since they changed the manufacturing processes to eliminate the lead left on the surfaces of those in the late '90s, I expect there's not many still around.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

If I was worried about Lead paint, I would want random samples of all surfaces in the house, not just the windows. Also, samples on the exterior and the soil.

Your windows might possibly test lead free while you may have substantial contamination of the soil from someone scrapping, sanding, or chipping the lead paint in preparation for re-painting. Soil tests are most important with smaller kids that play in dirt and are not yet into regular hand washing/good sanitation.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

If one is that worried about it, the best thing to do would be pay to have an Xray scan done.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Lead test kits are cheap, and lead encapsulating paint is not that expensive. I certainly wouldn't walk a away from a house I liked because of it.


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

Kids chewed on the window sills because their cribs were too close to the window and they are teething.

Don't put the crib near a window sills or any other wood.

Give them something to chew on when their teeth begin coming in.

All kinds of information out there about teething toys.

Had a sister in-law that would give her kids bagels to chew on, a bit messy but it worked.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

Geeez folks,

Far too much panic and fear about so nominal a situation.... 

Be prudent not paranoid.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

HotRodx10 said:


> Lead test kits are cheap, and lead encapsulating paint is not that expensive. I certainly wouldn't walk a away from a house I liked because of it.


Unless EPA has changed the rules only certified test kits can be used by a contractor, the cheap ones don't qualify. And when testing it has to be tested all the way down to the base coat not just the surface. The contractor also has to document each and ever piece that is disturbed or removed. The home own also can't test and tell the contractor it is ok neither. 
Nothing to be afraid of , just have to follow the rules.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

See lead poisoning, Mayo Clinic, for a good writeup.









Lead poisoning - Symptoms and causes







www.mayoclinic.org


----------

